# Gary Larson Dog Cartoons



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to some of these classics...

There's the dog who is on his way to be "tutored". 

The one about what dogs hear when we talk to them... (Blah, blah, blah)

And the one I can't find anywhere... the scientist who invents the dog-translator helmet... only to find out that barking dogs are saying "Hey! Hey! Hey!"

There is another thread up here about trying to deal with really vocal dogs. We try so hard to figure out why our dogs do stuff, and we sweat out ways to deal with it... maybe it's no more than that. They're just shooting their mouths off the way some people do.

Loved Larson.


----------



## QuillToller (Jul 16, 2010)

Didn't he do the one with the 12 moods of Golden Retrievers or something? All the way from happy to suicidal and each little square above the mood word is the same smiley, tongue hanging out face.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

My favorite is the 2 dogs at the zoo laying in the grass drinking beer. They are staring down into the lion cage and one drunk dog is telling the other, "I know you can take him."


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

QuillToller said:


> Didn't he do the one with the 12 moods of Golden Retrievers or something? All the way from happy to suicidal and each little square above the mood word is the same smiley, tongue hanging out face.


Oh, yeah... I think you're right. Good one.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Gary Larsen is MY HERO...I was so bummed when he retired...
I have several of his books...
When my Husband catches me talking one of the "Gang"....Russ retorts
"BLAH, BLAH, BLAH Ginger...BLAH BLAH BLAH.
What a Fabulous Mind Gary Has....!


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

One of my many favorites but this one is retriever related.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc47/Maysport/FarSideRed.jpg


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

From a lot of his animal cartoons I always thought that Gary was a hunter.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

One of my favorites has the dog and owner sitting in the Vet's waiting room. The dog asks "Can't I just take a vow of celibacy?"


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Or...the one where the dog is holding up the jar and telling his friend..."they're my testicles, the vet says I can keep them."
How I do miss his brilliant cartoons.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

TO the OP - google FAR SIDE .


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

one of my favorite


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

My favorite, was the one with the dog mowing the lawn up on his back legs like a person pushing the mower. its going all over the place, in circles and etc. And the owner is on the porch screaming, " You call that mowing the lawn?! BAD DOG!!" it sat on our frig for years when I was a kid. Nostalgic memories.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Gary Larson had to be dog person, probably retrievers, he just nailed them. Cheryl and I called our Cody dog in the avatar a Gary Larson dog as he really showed Gary Larson expressions.

John


----------

